# Introducing Zoie



## Serenity (Apr 1, 2007)

This is our baby Zoie. She is two months old. We were told she was a hotot mix... what do you think?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 1, 2007)

OMG I'm in love. What a beautiful little girl you have there. 

Note to self add Zoie to my Bunny Napping list.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 1, 2007)

Moved to the Bunny Blogs!

She's very cute! What a teeny little baby! Shedoesn't look like a dwarf hotot, although she could be a NetherlandDwarf or Polish. The blue eyes are correct but the coloraround the eyes is wrong. I'm not sure what the color is,maybe tort or agouti? 

If you post in the Rabbitry section, one of the breeders might be able to help you more.


----------



## Serenity (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Haley (Apr 1, 2007)

She is adorable! Something about her head shapereminds me of a netherland, maybe a netherland mix? Hopefully someonein the rabbitry can be of more help.

She is just precious though! Is she your first house bunny? I can seefrom her toys that shes going to be a very lucky little princess.

Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## Serenity (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah she is our very first house bunny!! She hasso many more toys in the living room haha we just love her so dangmuch!! Purple is her theme color!! haha


----------



## Haley (Apr 9, 2007)

We need some more pics of this beautiful little girl!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 9, 2007)

I totaly agree with Haley we need more pictures.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2007)

She is gorgeous. Look at those sweet little legs splayed out behind her. LOL. 

Does SHE put all her toys in her food dish? I have heard ofso many bunnies doing that - cleaning up after themselves.lol. I tried to get my two to put their toys in a toy boxsimilar to the food dish idea... but they just ate the box.

____________
Nadia


----------



## Serenity (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah she put them there haha. I think they bugged her. I will post a few more pictures in one second!!


----------



## Serenity (Apr 9, 2007)

weeeeee


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 9, 2007)

Does your baby have blue eyes? I can't quite tell from the pictures, but it kind of looks like that.

I love the binky shot. Looks like she is walking on her tippy toes!

--Dawn


----------



## Serenity (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah shes is our blue eyed beauty  I finally got a picture of her jumping haha I was so happy


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2007)

She's a cutie. I know nothing about that breed of rabbit so it will be fun to follow the blog as she develops and learn more.

Peg


----------



## Haley (Apr 10, 2007)

Yay! more pics! She is such a doll :inlove:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 10, 2007)

She is SO teeny tiny!! You really get a good sense of how small she is in the shot with the hands - SO SMALL!!

I love baby buns, she is very sweet. Great jumping shot - I have yet to get a good one of my guys.

___________
Nadia


----------



## f_j (Apr 10, 2007)

She is such a cutie!!! I love the markings around her eyes. 

That's funny...my Rupert often puts all his toys in his food dishtoo. Gotta love bunnies who clean their room!!


----------



## mynameisjeff (Apr 10, 2007)

That much cuteness ought to beillegal! Darn near gave me a heartattack. Seiously - that is one cute little bunny rabbit.

jeff


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2007)

*That is the best!*

*Serenity wrote: *


>


----------



## binkies (Apr 10, 2007)

I am totally in looooove. Can I have her?


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2007)

She's SOOOO CUTE!!!! I think I'm in love.....

:inlove:


----------



## Serenity (May 5, 2007)

Zoie had her first piece of fruit today!! here are some pics


----------



## Flashy (May 5, 2007)

Wow, she is STUNNINGLY beautiful.

A beauitfully cute bunny.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (May 5, 2007)

Great pictures! She's so cute! It looks like shes growing pretty quickly :shock:


----------



## dajeti2 (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations. She is stunning. I love her blue eyes.


----------



## ~Tracey~ (May 5, 2007)

Aww so sweet


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 5, 2007)

Zoie looks like 1 lucky baby!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 5, 2007)

This has got to be one of the curest pictures I have ever seen. You have one BEAUTIFUL Baby. 

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Serenity (May 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone  We love her so much!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 5, 2007)

OMG, just catching this. What a cutepie! Wow, she's really, really adorable.So tiny too. *Rants she wants another* This is thebest pic ever



>


Needmore pics for sure. So cute, I'm jealous,really:tantrum:. Ha ha


----------



## kathy5 (May 6, 2007)

oh my what a cute little bundel of fur

I love her!!!!

going to be bunning napping her watch out



congrats on your sweetness


----------

